
Archlinux on the System76 Darter Pro - boyter
https://blog.burntsushi.net/system76-darter-archlinux/
======
ohazi
> So when it came time to buy a new laptop, I went to Lenovo’s web site… and
> literally could not find how to customize and purchase a laptop.

Never understood why they do this. Is their store that buggy? Are they playing
games with inventory management? There are some days where you just can't
order the computer that you want.

I've repeatedly had a hard time configuring ThinkPads with high resolution
(wqhd or 4k) displays. It's definitely supposed to be a standard available
option on several models but for some reason only appears in the configuration
menu like 20% of the time.

~~~
bubblethink
In addition to inventory issues, my guess is that lenovo/dell/hp don't move
enough product on their own website to care. Their sales channels are either
enterprise or other retailers. All their websites are a disaster in general.

------
newnewpdro
> I was also attracted to the fact that their laptops are specifically built
> for Linux

AFAIK this is not true, System76 rebrands Clevo laptops, more info in this
comment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17039414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17039414)

------
jbj
Great read! I am still using my T430 from 2012. Along some similar thoughts, I
was looking at the T480 to run manjaro. After reading your post I am adding
darter for consideration.

~~~
ohazi
I have two T480 laptops (work and personal) running Debian and Arch. Highly
recommended. If you do get the ThinkPad, update the Thunderbolt firmware
before wiping Windows, as Lenovo hasn't released the update on LVFS for the
T480 yet, and apparently there's a might-break-hardware class bug.

[https://github.com/fwupd/missing-firmware-lenovo-
thinkpad/is...](https://github.com/fwupd/missing-firmware-lenovo-
thinkpad/issues/32)

~~~
jbj
thanks! Very appreciated tip!

